# Schools Advice & Location



## Yorkshirelassie (May 8, 2013)

Hi we have decided to make the move, but need some advice on schools and where. 

At present our boys go to a really good private school and they are 7&4. I am under the impression that due to class sizes and teaching styles state schools in NZ are as good as UK private schools - is that correct?

We are trying to achieve it all - a great education for the boys, living near the coast, but with with links to Auckland for work. Can anyone make any suggestions which areas we should be looking in?

In short great school, coastal location that is commutable to Auckland.

Thanks in advance 
YL xx


----------



## Andrew East (Nov 9, 2012)

Yorkshirelassie said:


> Hi we have decided to make the move, but need some advice on schools and where.
> 
> At present our boys go to a really good private school and they are 7&4. I am under the impression that due to class sizes and teaching styles state schools in NZ are as good as UK private schools - is that correct?


No. They're chalk and cheese.

If you want something that is comparable in New Zealand please remain with the private sector.

My recommendation is to go private for a year or two until you've got a feel for the differences, then decide what you want to do.


----------



## Yorkshirelassie (May 8, 2013)

Can you recommend any that are still within a commutable distance to Auckland. We don't particularly want to live in the city. Thank you.


----------



## Andrew East (Nov 9, 2012)

Look at Kristin and Pinehurst. Stay away from the city centre and the Steiner schools. Montessori can be variable and come and go too quickly (the Auckland high school disappeared a few years ago because of falling numbers)

Watch out for the extras, they can add a lot on to the fees, but then you're probably used to that.

There's a list of independent schools here School Types for ISNZ Member Schools | Independent Schools of New Zealand


----------



## Yorkshirelassie (May 8, 2013)

Thanks that's interesting advice. We were looking at Kings College as it appears (on the website) comparable to their current school. 
We had looked at Takapuna Grammar for senior schooling primarily for it's North Shore location? I am travelling to NZ in Sept to look specifically at schools, so will add those to my list.
Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Look at St Kents (Private Schools Auckland | Independent Schools | College | Primary School | Preschool) and Baradene (Baradene College .::. Welcome) too.


----------



## Yorkshirelassie (May 8, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about the following schools: Westlake boys, Rosmini College, Glendowie College, Takapuna Grammar, Pinehurst, Kings College.
Thanks


----------

